# Puppy photo diary- day 7



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Roll up, roll up!! Get your puppy fix here!!
Today at the nursery.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Awww, sweet puppies 

I think every puppy picture should come with a disclaimer :" View at your own risk - you might want to get another Vizsla!"


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a confession to make .... it has been 27 seconds since I have had my puppy fix .... I will try harder next time :


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Are those Rudy's pups??


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I have monster puppies!
Day 8 and they have tripled their birth weight


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

2 great activities for young pups - eat and sleep 
*Vida* - your puppies are overachievers!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Vida, those puppies sure do look well fed!! So sweet...


----------

